# Magic made offer 4 Melo



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Chat.asp?CHAT_TOPICS_ID=1258#ixzz14RAc9Bvj


> Eddie in Orlando:
> Any way the Magic can make a realistic play for Melo? I feel like this team is lacking that one go to guy. If not Melo then who? This team is so close yet so far.
> 
> Alex Kennedy:
> *Right now the ball is in Denver's court. The Magic made an offer to the Nuggets and were willing to give up just about everyone outside of Dwight Howard. The two teams even discussed packaging Chauncey Billups with Carmelo Anthony so that Orlando could offer even more pieces. At the end of the day, the Nuggets weren't interested. Could they come back to the Magic's offer if the trade deadline approaches and they want to move Anthony? Of course. But keep in mind there are a lot of other teams willing to give up most of their players and picks to land Melo so it would be tough.*


Damn, we need Melo.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunately the Magic don't have the pieces to get Melo. They may be able to put together a package for someone like Monta Ellis if they blew it out to a three team deal with Philly(Brand/Ellis to Orl, Iggy to GS, Vince+others to Philly), or go after Arenas if he comes back looking healthy. They don't have the assets to chase a top ten player though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How can you say they dont have the pieces? They have expiring contracts, young talent, capable scorers, depth....the Magic have the pieces to get him.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Unfortunately the Magic don't have the pieces to get Melo. They may be able to put together a package for someone like Monta Ellis if they blew it out to a three team deal with Philly(Brand/Ellis to Orl, Iggy to GS, Vince+others to Philly), or go after Arenas if he comes back looking healthy. They don't have the assets to chase a top ten player though.



I'd love to see
GS trade Ellis/picks for Turner/Iggy

Most of the time Hoopsworld make suggestion, not rumors.

If Magic get both Melo and Billups, Heat may need to offer Bosh/LeBron to Nuggets, then Magic offer others to Heat.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Unfortunately the Magic don't have the pieces to get Melo. They may be able to put together a package for someone like Monta Ellis if they blew it out to a three team deal with Philly(Brand/Ellis to Orl, Iggy to GS, Vince+others to Philly), or go after Arenas if he comes back looking healthy. They don't have the assets to chase a top ten player though.


I wouldn't even take Vince as an expiring. Even though the Sixers would be getting cap space they need to get assets as well instead of just relief.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A team headed straight to the lottery is being picky lol


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Unfortunately the Magic don't have the pieces to get Melo. They may be able to put together a package for someone like Monta Ellis if they blew it out to a three team deal with Philly(Brand/Ellis to Orl, Iggy to GS, Vince+others to Philly), or go after Arenas if he comes back looking healthy. They don't have the assets to chase a top ten player though.


The Magic have more and better trade assets than anyone else in the league. If you can think of a better package than any combination of what Orlando can possibly offer, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Seanzie said:


> The Magic have more and better trade assets than anyone else in the league. If you can think of a better package than any combination of what Orlando can possibly offer, I'd love to hear it.


seriously? what is this awesome offer than orlando can make that trumps any offer another team could make?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

76ers can offer Iggy/Turner for Melo

Turner > Magic 28th pick

Iggy > Carter


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

HB said:


> A team headed straight to the lottery is being picky lol


We aren't talking about the Nets now.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> 76ers can offer Iggy/Turner for Melo
> 
> Turner > Magic 28th pick
> 
> Iggy > Carter


BS i'm disappointed in you. U are usually 2 steps ahead. Melo wont re-sign w/ Iggy-less sixers, so that is moot... Biggest threat to orlando best offer is a team like NY or Clippers or Portland or Houston.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

HB said:


> How can you say they dont have the pieces? They have expiring contracts, young talent, capable scorers, depth....the Magic have the pieces to get him.





Seanzie said:


> The Magic have more and better trade assets than anyone else in the league. If you can think of a better package than any combination of what Orlando can possibly offer, I'd love to hear it.


No, they absolutely do not. Outside of Dwight, since he's obviously not going anywhere, and Rashard, who's untradable, they have:
1)Cap relief in Vince
2)A decent combo guard in Nelson
3)Solid but unspectacular potential starters in Reddick and Gortat signed to longish contracts
4)Bench players(Anderson, Pietrus, Bass, Orton, Richardson, Duhon, etc)
5)Bad picks(any Orlando picks would be in the bottom three of the first round)

Now, the cap relief is a good start, but Nelson's useless to a franchise that already has Ty Lawson waiting in the wings to take over for Billups. Reddick and Gortat are the type of guys you fill out a contender with, not players you rebuild with, especially since they combine to cost about a max contract. Bench depth is bench depth, rebuilding teams aren't looking to put the final pieces in place. Since Carmelo will only sign an extension with a contender or a New York team any pick is likely to be bad, so I can't really hold the low draft pick against Orlando, but any team holding the rights to a third teams draft pick will be at an advantage. 

Orlando doesn't have anybody to offer with the upside of a Greg Oden, Batum, Gallinari, Anthony Randolph, Derrick Favors, etc. and all those teams can offer cap relief. Everyone but New York has multiple draft picks to offer as well, but the Knicks also have multiple high-upside youngsters. The Magic have the ability to make a play on someone like Arenas(if healthy), Baron Davis, or Monta Ellis, but you need to step to the plate with more than cap relief and role players to get a top ten player in his prime.


----------

